# Bluray audio vs DVD audio



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi all! There is something I cannot figure that I need some advice with. This regards the difference between standard DVD audio and bluray audio. When I watch a bluray movie the bass sounds great, but when I play a DVD the bass is almost non - existent without changing any levels. Why is this and how do I correct this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

BluRay audio (if you use the uncompressed formats) will be more dynamic. How are you receiving the audio? through HDMI for both formats?


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Tony! I have my Bluray player connected via HDMI. The DVD discs I have been playing do not have the PCM option.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The lower levels on the DVDs audio particularly with the sub is fairly normal (at least I notice the same thing with some movies).


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

So do you have any particular setting or mode you use when watching a dvd, to make it sound similar to a bluray disc?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I use "THX Ultra 7.1" as it expands all 5.1 modes to 7.1 I also use "THX Cinema" I dont know if you have these modes on your Pioneer? I would suggest using what sounds best to you, experimenting is the best option.


----------



## markhyams (Sep 14, 2009)

Thunderheader said:


> Hi Tony! I have my Bluray player connected via HDMI. The DVD discs I have been playing do not have the PCM option.


I'm not familiar with your receiver, but I have the same player as you. Make sure the audio settings are correct:

Audio (HDMI): Auto
BD Audio Setting: Direct
Audio DRC: Wide

One of the most important settings is the BD Audio Setting: if it is set to "Mix", the player will add the menu sounds to the audio and turn it into Multichannel LPCM. But there is a catch: For Dolby True HD, it adds the "mix" without degrading the movie sound, but for DTS-HD Master Audio, it adds the "mix" only after changing the sound back to regular, vanilla DTS. It is VERY noticeable too, especially with the right content. I tried it both ways for the opening action sequence in Bolt, and the difference was dramatic.

Pressing the "Display" button on the Sony remote will always give you an accurate picture of what you are listing to. Maybe that would help shed some light on what is going on. I don't really notice any drastic bass difference between Blu-rays and DVDs on my player. Perhaps settings on your receiver are at play here.

Cheers,
Mark


----------

